# Festool cart



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Working on the festool cart. 









This cart can support a full sheet of plywood an tools to get the job done. I hope I can keep you updated, on the progress.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

This is the finished look just added the 3finger flair.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Is this a plan from FESTOOL, or is it your plan to hold your FESTOOL equipment? It looks neat looking.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

It looks cool so far. I'l be following along.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Update. 









More to do.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good so far. I'm curious as to what the holes along the legs are going to be used for. I see a peg sticking out of one of them.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

That looks like it is going to be a very useful table. From the looks of it that top can flip down and the legs fold up under it. Is that right?


Would you mind answering this question?


Travico said:


> Is this a plan from FESTOOL, or is it your plan to hold your FESTOOL equipment? It looks neat looking.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

http://youtu.be/t5YzIwK-g0E 
Here's the link


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

http://youtu.be/t5YzIwK-g0E
Here's the link


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

The really cool thing is it will work in a very small shop.


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

Very nice, I been wanting something like this for my tool trailer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

that is very cool!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok, cool! Thanks for the link to the video. That answered my question. That looks like a really great setup for sure. :thumbsup:


----------

